# Plans for 2017



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

So what are your plans for next Halloween? Any major projects, theme changes, improvements? Not all of us are necessarily at that point yet, and if not, when are you hoping to start your planning and projects?

Unlike last year, this year I've focused on other things since Halloween. We have a puppy, 11 weeks old now, so if I don't want pee around, I better pay attention to her and not get wrapped up in projects! This coming year will not be as impressive as last year when I put in a lot of work throughout the whole year (I focus on costumes and indoor decor for our party). Hope not to disappoint too much, but with the pup and all, I just can't paper mache like I did before. 

Soooo, we may go for Vampire theme. Less home made stuff, and I will be buying some of the costumes too. We'll see, kids seem to want me to keep the tradition of making them theirs, so may still be a change in plans. I did load up on some gargoyles post Halloween though, so tempted to stick with it!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

My ghost project which is coming along nicely. She's almost done!







http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/165697-tape-ghost-successor-2017-a.html

_______________

I have to redo parts of my monster since he had a hard time outside. After the ghost that's my next project. He needs a new stand, and a new face.








______________

I have that horse skeleton which I want to make into a Thestral, that's a big project though and will have to wait till February or later if I even get to it this year.

______________

I want to get some palletes and make a coffin. I need it in my graveyard badly but it needs to be made well enough to also be used as storage off season.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Were changing up the first room of our haunted house to an alien scene. The Distortions Unlimited alien death prop will be our center piece and we will be working on the detail pieces throughout the year. Other than that we will be adding a façade in the drive right before the haunt entrance, which will be a field of terror type set up.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I want to do Nightmare before Christmas in our grave yard this year!! So far it has mostly just been a grave yard with no other theme, I got the life size jack and sally's this year, so hoping to make an oogie boogie and some other characters etc  Will take inspiration from the movie and from the Haunted Mansion Holiday Ride (when it's nightmare before xmas theme). Should be a lot of fun!!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

These are both AWESOME!!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't decide if I want to mostly keep the same genre for our party this year - it was just general spooky/haunted theme, or do something more specific. This was our first big halloween party, so we did spend a lot on decor and made a lot of things also. I don't think I can do to that extent next year. 
What do you think guests' perception is of parties that set up is generally the same each year? 

One thing I would love to do differently, is incorporate more outdoor aspects to party, but I also don't want to risk weather - LOVE idea of a haunted carnival theme, but really don't think it would as awesome indoors if weather did not cooperate...


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

We are adding a chapel.


----------



## Mark44 (Jun 20, 2016)

I plan on doing a Sci Fi theme next year. Should be Aweomesauce when everything is done. Gonna hit up Unit 70, and either Nevermore productions or Dead house designs for my panels and props. I'm also making some additional in house props when time allows. Can't wait!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Trex said:


> We are adding a chapel.


Ah the Church of Trex. That will be amazing.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

My plans for 2017 will be the same theme. Giant Spiders and the 40 foot spider web. Im going to build another big spider which is 90%
done now and some lanterns that go up the side walk to my yard. I do need to get a good fogger. Im tired of these 400 watt junk boxes LOL. 
I built tons of props this past year so I don't have alot to do for this coming Halloween. Raising a puppy is fun. I did that with a French Bulldog
female who is 3 now. Love her to death, she is my best friend. We got her at 3 months old.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

This year we're going to have to sit down and truly think about what it is we can do different. Every year gets bigger and better and last year we had the highest turn out at our party(roughly 60 people). We're basically going to have to figure out HOW to top ourselves and it's proving to be a challenge.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, I'm barely recovering from this year's display, LOL. Everyones plans sound awesome.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am going to try and get 3 projects done for next year. 1st will be to finish the fence for my yard, i only need 3 more sections and last 4 columns to be built. 2nd really want to make a cauldron creep and 3rd id like to have my monster in a coffin, fully pneumatic maybe have a skelerector inside of it.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Upgrade some of the scenes in the barn . Finish our store room. Clear out the old cemetery and haunt the path through the woods. etc etc . Whew I'm tired already.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Thinking of an army of darkness theme. But i'm sure i will come up with many more lol


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> This year we're going to have to sit down and truly think about what it is we can do different. Every year gets bigger and better and last year we had the highest turn out at our party(roughly 60 people). We're basically going to have to figure out HOW to top ourselves and it's proving to be a challenge.



Same here with us. This past Hween was the best as we hit 900-1000 tot's in 2 hours. I built many props and our yard was top notch.
Im going with the same theme but improving only a couple things. I have a new main audio track finished and a new sound system to run
it as well. Im rebuilding 1 prop and looking for a good fogger.... other than that im ready to go for 2017


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

To be honest I haven't started thinking about projects, which is out of character for me. I think I got a little burnt out this year. Will be definitely starting something soon though


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

We will be taking 2017 off (hubs said he needed a break after I accidentally set the house on fire 2 hrs before this year's party lol) but I'm hoping it will give me extra time and money to put towards 2018. Originally we were thinking steam punk frankenstein but here lately I'm fixated on silent night deadly night (krampus theme)...we shall see


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> We will be taking 2017 off (hubs said he needed a break after I accidentally set the house on fire 2 hrs before this year's party lol) but I'm hoping it will give me extra time and money to put towards 2018. Originally we were thinking steam punk frankenstein but here lately I'm fixated on silent night deadly night (krampus theme)...we shall see


Would you care to elaborate on the house fire incident? Hopefully you are exaggerating to a large degree and it was not as bad as it sounds.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish...nope about 2 hours before our guests arrived I just had to have one more candle (and being out of LED candles I chose a real one)....wasn't 5 minutes after I lit it and set it on my fireplace it caught an artificial Plant on fire then a portrait (it was a Hogwarts theme so this wall was covered, thank God we got it out quickly)...in a matter of 15 minutes that 1 dang candle destroyed our fireplace about 10 ft x 4 ft of sheet rock and flooring (we r still in reconstruction) but luckily insurance has been very kind to us.

In the end the party was a huge success and thanks to staging and low lighting most people had no clue of the fire.


----------



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

The only thing that makes me more nervous than a candle in the house is a kerosene lamp. Glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## boekemad (Jan 2, 2017)

Making a costume of a piggy person for HW


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing movie monster madness next year, I cold kick myself for not getting the home depot Frankenstein to put away for next year. I'm going to be on the look out for some life-size figure this year that I can mummify. I don't usually make my own props like so many of you do, but this seems like something I can manage. I'm going to do the bathroom like a mad scientist lab and cover the walls with old monster movie posters. I was also thinking of doing movie food for my party, but I don't know if there is enough variety of foods at the movies. I was thinking mini hot dogs wrapped in dough, popcorn, pretzel bites, candy and a nacho bar. My costume will be a mummy that I can make myself. I haven't got the outside nailed down yet, probably some more inflatables.


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

My plans are to keep the Big Scary Show podcast going strong, attend several haunters conventions, and pick up a few more clients for my haunt consulting business.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, 

There's the plans from 2016...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...e-mother-unorthodox-2016-open-discussion.html

That got abandoned due to other things happening. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/146531-unorthodox-2016-project.html

But, I'm unlikely to be able to get that done up totally this year as most the budget will be put towards building my new workshop.


----------



## Doug Graves (Feb 1, 2015)

We are thinking about doing a swamp theme, which is very broad at this point. Swamp hag? Voodoo? More natural horror, like swamp creatures and monsters? Still up in the air currently. Has anyone done a swamp theme, or has a swamp segment in their haunt? I've down some surface level searching on what others have done, but always curious to look at other projects!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Some of my plans are going to have to be put on hold. Was diagnosed with Graves Disease (not as cool as it sounds) looks like I have to have surgery next month.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Lewlew and I will be doing our fourth collaborative haunt for this year. The theme will center around a witch coven. Ideas are going down on paper as we speak and small projects are underway. Dealing with a mask maker for a couple of nice witch masks. The floor plan should be finalized in the next few weeks and the build projects will commence in July. Much to do but it should be fun. Can't go wrong with witches.


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally settled on what I hope will be a unique take on pirates. Been bouncing ideas around with friends and influences and I think, if nothing else...it will be very different.


----------



## MPR_Dan (Sep 15, 2009)

Trying to decide between adding a mad scientist laboratory in our garage or adding a swamp and a wooden shack on the left side of the driveway. Also have to rebuild our mausoleum entirely because it's rotted over the years. Hopefully we will be open two days this year instead of just one, it's become way too much work to just be open for a few hours on Halloween night.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I was introduced to the show Hannibal a week or so ago, and now I'm all about doing a themed dinner party! No idea if I'll be able to do that or not, but it is super fun to think about.

I'm thinking of trying again for a mad scientist lab at my local makespace, but putting it on a different day than Halloween itself. There's too much competition for the main day.


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Doing a swamp/ voodoo theme. The central setup will be a wedding scene with an animated witch doctor in a cemetery resurrecting the dead groom for the waiting bride. Or at least thats the vision at this stage.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been doing the same thing for years just adding a little every year. I've grown board and want to do a Children of the Corn theme


----------



## PumpkinPixi (Jul 29, 2015)

This will be my first year of doing anything (besides they few sit around the house things)...I am planning on making tombstones for an expansive graveyard with skeletons and a few werewolves in various positions. Starting small and manageable then I will expand if my first project goes well


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

All I have to say is that Home Depot better bring their skeleton horses back this year!!! That's really the only thing I want to add to my cemetery. The rest is just rearranging & tweaking. I was surprised to see the hubby come home from a ham radio swap meet with a set of bluetooth speakers for me to use! He normally leaves me to do my thing unless I ask and last year I asked him to help with audio and now he's off & running with his own ideas!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

We STILL have one more roof to rip off and replace! It's not a large roof but it does have many angles and strangeness to contend with... because I built it! I built it to look like a collapsing roof. Inside and under this roof is my coffin-shaped hallway which always does seem to impress almost everyone.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm thinking of going completely off my norm and go full cute, Inflatables, yards signs, paper lanterns and everything and anything else cute and fun.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Rigormortor said:


> My plans for 2017 will be the same theme. Giant Spiders and the 40 foot spider web. Im going to build another big spider which is 90%
> done now and some lanterns that go up the side walk to my yard. I do need to get a good fogger. Im tired of these 400 watt junk boxes LOL.
> I built tons of props this past year so I don't have alot to do for this coming Halloween. Raising a puppy is fun. I did that with a French Bulldog
> female who is 3 now. Love her to death, she is my best friend. We got her at 3 months old.


Hey ,
Just wondering, if you have posted anything, in regards how to make your Huge spiders?
Sounds like a pretty cool project.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

For 2017, we are building a Horse Drawn Hearse.
We are always adding things, each and every year to our Haunt....and it is time, to change things up... Big Time.
I hate to admit this, but.....we have always used some Inflatables, as back ground fillers.
You know....the Inflatable 8 Foot Ghosts, and the Huge Inflatable moving Spiders and Cats....etc.
Hey.....I know....that they sound really Tacky...but.....we had them displayed in such a way.....that we made them, as just back ground accent pieces to our Grave yard and our Court Yard.
Well.....over the years of adding pieces, each and every year....we are now able to eliminate them all......Thank goodness for that.
All kidding aside.....Inflatables sure work well, for those that have very limited Storage space, for their props.
It was my son, that said.....Guys......You need to get rid of the Inflatables....LOL.....so we are! LOL
We read another post on here, that was saying.....that they sure hope, that Home Depot is bringing their Skeleton Horses back, for another year.
Buying a Horse Skeleton, is definitely High on our List of things to add, this year.
Having said that.....if anyone is selling their Horse Skeleton.....look no further than right here!
We would Love to buy it off of you.
We are already collecting all of the parts, that we need for our Hearse.....and in between, we are looking at every Hearse ever made, and chatting to the ones, that are nice enough and kind enough to share their ideas and thoughts with us, as to how they did their own builds.
We are also going to be adding an "inter active" Photo Op Electric Chair.....and a Full Size Jail Cell, to put it in.
One can never ever have enough Coffins, so building a few more Coffins, to add to our ever growing collection, is always a sure fire crowd pleaser.
I am going to build Two Full Size Coffins / Minus their Lids....and have them Secured and Standing Up.....in various locations of our Court Yard, for more Photo Ops while posing inside them.
I am really looking forward to building a few Child Size Coffins as well.......How Creepy is that? 
Just thinking about them.....Creeps me out!
Almost Border Line.....being on the Wrong side. LOL
Making Coffins is a Fun project, and pretty easy to do, with a Brad Gun and a bunch of old Pallets.
Oh ya.....I am going to be making a Childs Coffin "Baby Buggy"......not as Creepy, but it will be Fun, to do!
I am also looking around for some Old beat up small Tricycles, to use in our Haunt.....with some Baby skeletons placed up on them.
OK.....we are going for the Creepy / Warped Scary Baby theme .....for 2017. lol
Coffins always come in handy for Storage ,and they stack really easily, one on top of the other.....Easy!
Our Love and obsession for Halloween, just continues to grow and grow, with each passing year.
We are Hooked on Halloween! lol
Some people think, that we do it, just in order..... to get all the Praise and all the Applause, from everyone that comes by to visit, our little Haunt.
They might be a little right, in a way.
But....I like to think of it......as us giving back to those parents , that went way out of their way...to make sure that all of us Kids ( Way back then ) had some awesome memories to go through Life with.....and to have some very Happy memories of what being a little kid, was all about.
Halloween is for all the little Kids, who are in their own lasting Halloween moment, and it is also for all of us "BIG KIDS" lol......who remember when.......Halloween was something that is still with them.....to this very day......that Memory... will always be with them....Young and OLD.
None of us, can ever do enough....to make those memories......be a very very Special night, to be with us and to be with the Kids ......Forever.
Ya...a Little Corny.....but......so very True!
Memories is what Halloween is all about!
Thanks so much..to that little old lady, who lived at the end.... of that very long dark spooky looking driveway......who used to very slowly... creak open her door to all of us scared little kids....each and every Halloween, dressed as a very scary looking Old Witch.....to hand out her magical Home made Red Candy Apples......to each and every one of us kids. 
Kids who had the nerve to make that heart pounding walk, towards her Dark candle lit home.
THAT.....was what Halloween was all about.
She has long left us now, but.....she will always be remembered, and she will always be those kids , who were brave enough... to venture onto her property and down her dark driveway, in order to receive one of her Special Witch's Apples.
"SHE" was what Halloween is all about, just as you all are!
I never ever knew who she was, or what her name was.....but.....she will always be with me.
I do Halloween.... for HER!


----------



## TheFearcast (Jan 7, 2017)

This is my first year doing a haunt. I wanna get a little fancy and buy a Distortions prop or two. Can't decide on which one, though, but I have about ten months before I need to truly make my decision


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Right now I just have to get well enough to finish putting stuff away from last year. I have kind of given up on getting much new done besides the ghost.


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Toyed with the idea of switching over to a medieval knight theme or maybe clowns this year, but in the end I expect that I'll stick with the Pirate Graveyard theme I've been doing for years and just tweak and add on to that. You know what they say, "If it's not broke, don't fix it."


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, this year I'm doing a full bathroom remodel and possibly building a deck out back so the majority of my budget is blown on those two projects with pretty much nothing left for Halloween this year. I did a zombie theme last year and don't want to repeat it, so it'll be a very small display. I'm okay with it though because I've been wanting to get this bathroom done for 4 years now. 

Next year might be the kitchen remodel so it'll be just a pumpkin and a candle on display! 

The joys of being an adult and home ownership!


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I would like to make more decorations for our yard this year but I have a feeling that will be put on hold for next year. Between redoing our back yard and adding an outdoor kitchen this summer and getting married in October we won't have much spare cash for prop building. Our wedding is going to have Halloween themed decor though so a lot of my planning so far for this year is getting that all figured out.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be working on a bigger spider, hopefully 6-8 feet tall. Our theme has been giant spiders with a big spider
web coming off the house. Last years spiders were 6 feet wide and 4 feet tall. Im picking up the PVC this weekend.
3-4 inch piping. Then I need to build the body and head etc.....


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

lilibat, I hope all is well with you,keep your chin up, I'll bet you are felling great come August! Then it'll be a mad dash to get all those ideas outta your head!


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

If things go as planned, I will have my own vampire-themed bar by Halloween. So, I will be doing a special event at my bar.


----------



## catsmeow1988 (Mar 16, 2017)

Last year was a complete bust for me. I spent the month of October out of town for work. I barely made it home in time for trick or treater's. It was also our first anniversary. I passed out on the couch before 9pm.

I'll be looking at making headstones for the natural area in front of our house. I've already started looking at a couple of smaller DIY projects like a mantle piece for our fireplace. I'm looking forward to Michael's putting out their Halloween foliage.  I love making sinister centerpieces and wreaths.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Harry potter, graveyard.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane (Sep 6, 2013)

Plans for 2017 mainly consist of the things I was unable to get done for 2016. Off the top of my head:

1) Build cemetery fence and columns
2) Jazz up store bought tombstones (add additional foam and create bases)
3) Build a new and improved fog chiller

So far the only real thing I KNOW I will want to purchase is a new fog machine. Hoping to snag a 1000 watt unit. The 400 watt unit did not cut it for the new yard last year and the fog kept seeping out of my homemade fog chiller (made with a Tupperware storage container, chicken wire and plastic tubing). 

Hoping to start building very shortly. Spring is just around corner!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

We are house hunting, so hopefully we find something and are moved & settled in time to do my planned Saturday Nightmare Fever themed party.
Graveyard will be out front, different rooms in the house will be different shops. Theme & Invites usually are the only big changes each year, but I do add more each year.


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

This season I'll be adding a few more props to the décor..
I've ordered a jumping animated spider and a broken doll from nevermore productions. the doll is only the static version.
my plan was to order a full costume and have my son playing static as well and then going after people  but he's not
to keen on that idea yet, so ??? I don't know about the costume yet 

then I think I've decided on the flying vampire from unit70 studios, just the static version.. animated one is too $$$
been debating between her or Harpie, that the one in the tree.. but the vampire is more impressive size wise, she's 8ft high and 8 ft wide
whereas Harpie is 6ft
can't wait to pick these up, should be getting them this summer or early fall..

harpie doesn't come with the tree and I would have to dress her up a little to avoid complaints  but I will probably go with the vamp girl in the white dress.. the spider in the picture is one of the static version, the animated one will look the same except it jumps, screams and tries to catch you  about 5ft span.
the doll is said to be near the 6ft tall, hope my son decides to go for it.. he's more into looking at the reacher costumes or the ones on
www.globalfearenterprises.com
they have some nice full body costumes, a little expensive but from what I've seen worth it


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I have absolutely no plans for 2017! I have lots of props that need finished and will be making my daughter her third pumpkin to commemorate Halloween #3, but no plans to display or make anything special. Though I do all the book work for our business, I decided that I need to get more involved this year and officially am back to work on weekends until the end of October.  What free time I have this year will be spent remodeling a bedroom, making some new garden beds and building a play area for the little one.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Just trying to get stuff put away at this point. I have NO energy after the surgery. I need to get the ghost put away, the horse disassembled because no way is she getting worked on. At this point I think I just need to bag the monster and may fix him in the fall if I can. Maybe my meds will be adjusted so I can actually get stuff done. 

Part of me questions whether I will actually put out Halloween at all this year.


----------

